# 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows



## maar (8. März 2014)

*2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

Hallo, ich habe ein paar fragen die mir Linux und Hardwarekenner bestimmt beantworten können.
Vorerst, ich bin absoluter Linux anfänger. Hatte man eins  nur zum Internet Surfen benutzt aber nichts tiefergreifendes damit gemacht.

Ich habe zur Zeit 2 Festplatten im echner zu je 1TB auf der einen (Segate Baraccuda) habe ich grade Windows 7 welches ich auch behalten möchte. Hauptsächlich für multimedia und spiele.
Auf die andere Festplatte Samsung Spinpoint 3 will ich Kubuntu oder Ubuntu oder ähnliches installieren. 

Da die beiden ja nicht auf der selben Festplatte sind frage ich mich ob es trotzdem möglich ist, dass der Rechner mich vor dem Start fragt welches Betriebssystem ich starten will.
Desweiteren wollt ich wissen ob man die beiden Festplatten Raid'en muss und was bringt mir das raid'en?

mfg


----------



## MiToKo (8. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

Du kannst Problemlos (K)Ubuntu auf der zweiten Festplatte installieren. Einfach bei der Installation auswählen, dass auf der zweiten Festplatte installiert wird. Grub, also das Menü zur Auswahl des zu startenden Betriebssystems richtet sich bei der Installation von (K)Ubuntu automatisch passend ein. Eventuell musst du nur noch im Bios einstellen, dass Automatisch die zweite Festplatte, also die mit Linux, gebootet wird. Dann sollte es Funktionieren. Raid brauchst du nicht, könnte eher störend sein.


----------



## maar (8. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

vielen dank ich versuchs mal vielleicht heute noch.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (9. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*



MiToKo schrieb:


> Eventuell musst du nur noch im Bios einstellen, dass Automatisch die zweite Festplatte, also die mit Linux, gebootet wird.


 Das sollte nicht nötig sein.


----------



## maar (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

Danke. Hat am  anfang zwar startschwierigkeiten geben da ich im Instalationsmenü die zweite festplatte nicht gesehen habe, aber hat dann doch geklappt und bin auf den ersten Eindruck ziemlich begeistert von Kubuntu mit KDE4.11.
Aber die vielen Funktionsweisen und möglichkeiten überfordern mich erstmal. Da braucht man noch iniges an Zeit um sich da reinzu fixen.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

Darf ich fragen, ob die Auswahl zwischen den beiden Betriebssystemen am Anfang funktioniert?   Bisher war sowas etwas schwierig, wenn die Systeme auf physisch getrennten Platten lagen.


----------



## maar (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

Ja das hat sofort ohne jegliche Probleme geklappt. Allerdings habe ich die HDD mit Linux als boot HDD eingestellt. Ob das nun unbedingt nötig war weis ich nicht, aber es funktioniert!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*



maar schrieb:


> Aber die vielen Funktionsweisen und möglichkeiten überfordern mich erstmal. Da braucht man noch iniges an Zeit um sich da reinzu fixen.



Für Fragen zu Ubuntu kann ich dir ubuntuusers empfehlen. Da sind viele Profis unterwegs, die auch Anfängern helfen. Gibt massig Infos zum Lesen dort.


----------



## maar (11. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

Denn kenne ich. Hatte mal vor ca. einem Jahr Ubuntu ausprobiert und mich da einfach mal angemeldet. Sehr schönes Linux Forum.


----------



## dracki (11. März 2014)

*AW: 2 Festplatten für 2 Betriebssysteme  | Linux & Windows*

viel spass damit. man braucht seine Zeit mit linux aber dann ist es echt TOP


----------

